# Making boxer shorts



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

My boys are 9 and 7 and prefer boxers to briefs, that is when I double check that they have drawers on. The supply of boxers is running low and they wear the same size which seems to crawl all over the older one because younger brother has his shorts on. I was thinking of just making some for them. I have a ton of random fabric and a couple of sheets that are high thread count. Should I just use a shorts pattern or should I look for a "boxer" pattern? Any other suggestions on types of fabrics to use? I'm trying to think of things I have on hand. Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I google "boxer shorts pattern and came up with several free patterns. Here is one example:

BOXER SHORTS Â« Weekend designer


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I google "boxer shorts pattern and came up with several free patterns. Here is one example:

BOXER SHORTS Â« Weekend designer

For ease of fit, a stretchy fabric might be good. For coolness this summer, I would choose a fabric like cotton.


----------



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are awesome!
Unisex Boxers

I make them for myself for around the house.


----------

